Ask HN: Who is firing by September 2018? - leoharsha2
======
rejschaap
Telltale games

"September 21, 2018: According to reports, Telltale Games holds a meeting
where it informs more than 200 developers that they were losing their jobs
right then and there."

[https://www.gamespot.com/articles/telltale-games-what-
happen...](https://www.gamespot.com/articles/telltale-games-what-happened-
heres-a-timeline-of-i/1100-6462046/)

------
NTDF9
Why did OP ask this question? Is there a noticeable uptick in layoffs?

~~~
imhoguy
I have thought this topic is going to be opposite of "Who is hiring". Could be
valuable to some companies to set up a net.

------
GFischer
Check [https://www.thelayoff.com](https://www.thelayoff.com)

~~~
sarajevo
Verizon is in a process of eliminating 10K managers.
>[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/25/verizon-offers-separation-
pl...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/25/verizon-offers-separation-plans-to-
thousands-of-management-employees.html)

Art Institutes are disintegrating >[https://www.republicreport.org/2018/dream-
center-closing-num...](https://www.republicreport.org/2018/dream-center-
closing-numerous-ex-edmc-campuses/)

Under Armour has massive cuts - 400+ >[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
under-armour-layoffs/unde...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-under-armour-
layoffs/under-armour-cuts-400-more-jobs-in-turnaround-push-idUSKCN1M01QV)

Wells Fargo announced 26K cuts (10% of total workforce)
>[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/20/wells-fargo-plans-to-
lower-h...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/20/wells-fargo-plans-to-lower-
headcount-by-up-to-10percent-in-next-3-years.html)

Sears is about to close >[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/11/sears-laid-
off-200-more-peop...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/11/sears-laid-off-200-more-
people-at-its-headquarters.html)

The list is much longer, you can just use news search and you'll see a ton of
stuff...

~~~
imhoguy
The source doesn't confirm your number:

> _Verizon is in a process of eliminating 10K managers._

Source:

> _" It is a voluntary plan and offers employees three weeks' pay for every
> year of service," Verizon spokesman Jim Gerace said, without providing
> details on the number of employees who would be offered the plan._

